# Cant Find Info On My Old Seiko?



## spirit (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Just found my old Seiko 8f32-0079, she is silver strap with a single recessed gold tone stripe on the links, black face, gold strip markers and roman 12 and 6, cyclops date window at 3, 5 bar tsunami marking on case back.

Think I have had this around 20 years, stopped using it after I lost the winder about 12 years ago. Need the info so I can try and find a replacement winder and use it as its in near perfect condition.

Thank you very, very much folks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Obviously haven't tried looking in the right place. 

All the info you need is right here: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:21:3660724218343669

Seiko 8F32-0079 - a.k.a. SLL049P1










Seiko part numbers for the crown and stem are *8K45B1SNG0* and *0383116*, respectively.

Seiko Australia show both p/n's as 'in stock', but a little closer to home ....

Cousins UK stock them under their part numbers: *S13953* and *SEI383116*.


----------



## spirit (Feb 22, 2010)

Mega thanks!

I will have the batt changed and the stem/crown done as well as a service tidy up and wear it again!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Unless the watch has huge sentimental value, I wouldn't put it in for a service/tidy up as the costs of doing so will be higher than the value of the watch itself.

The jobs that need doing are relatively simple, why don't you have a go at doing it yourself ?.

Get the back off, fit a new battery, and see if it'll run (storing it for 12 years with the battery inside may have knackered it). If it doesn't fire up - You may need to clean the contacts. Provided that it does run, you can then source a new stem/crown, and Bobs your aunts husband.


----------

